# الى جميع اللاخوة الكرام من لديه عطل في كارت السبلت فليتفضل ومااوتينا من علم فمن الله



## اوسكار العراق (19 أغسطس 2008)

من لديه عطل في كارت السبلت وخصوصا السبلت الدجيتل ذو الشاشة الرقمية وان اشاء الله الاجابة ستكون من فضل الله لكم


----------



## السيد صابر (20 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الكريم
اولا اشكرك كل الشكر لموضوعك المفيد والمهم
ولي بعض الاستفسارات ارجوا ان نتناقش من خلالها
..هناك اعطال في الكارتات تستلزم تغيير الكارته بالكامل.وهناك اعطال يمكن اصلاحها
ارجو توضيع انواع الاعطال هذه
شكرا


----------



## اوسكار العراق (20 أغسطس 2008)

السيد صابر قال:


> اخي الكريم
> اولا اشكرك كل الشكر لموضوعك المفيد والمهم
> ولي بعض الاستفسارات ارجوا ان نتناقش من خلالها
> ..هناك اعطال في الكارتات تستلزم تغيير الكارته بالكامل.وهناك اعطال يمكن اصلاحها
> ...


 اخي العزيز لكل مشكلة حل ونستطيع تصليح اي عطل داخل الكارتة الافي حالة عطل الانتكريت الرئيسي قلب الكارت فهذا محال الااذا كان يتوفر لنابديل له وكما تعرف ان برمجة هذا الانتكريت يتم برمجته عن طريق الكومبيوتر واذا تتوفر لنا البرامج نستطيع ان نبرمجها وانشاء الله ساكتب معلومات عامة عن بعض الاعطال الموجودة في الكارت والتي تحدث دائما وبستمرار وتستطيع ان تسال عن اي عطل داخل الكارت فقط تحديد نوع الكارت اذا كان كارت عادي او ديجتل مع فائق القدير لك ولجميع اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## بالظ (20 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم


----------



## بالظ (20 أغسطس 2008)

الحمد لله والله اكبر


----------



## السيد صابر (22 أغسطس 2008)

اشكرك اخي الكريم وارجو ان نبدا في شرح انواع الكارتات واعطالها لكي تعم الافاده
والشكر يتجدد


----------



## alasade (24 يونيو 2009)

اذا تفضلتم علينا ببعض الاعطال وكيفيت معالجتها وحسب جدول الاعطال الشائعه


----------



## emmamx2010 (24 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا لمجهوداتك


----------



## majdy82 (27 يونيو 2009)

نحن بانتظارك يا ابن العراق الحبيب...تفضل بما لديك ... و جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## عبدالله حلمى (20 أبريل 2010)

اين انت يا اخ اوسكار عراق ياريت تتفضل نحن فى انتظارك منذ وقت كبيرررررررررر ولم تكتب اى شىء عن اى من الاعطاال 
نحن نريد ان نطمئن عليك اولا سلامك منا نرجو ان تكون بصحه وعافيه


----------



## Eng.S.H (20 أبريل 2010)

هل بالامكان إصلاح الكرت؟
الكثير من فنيي التكييف يقومون باستبداله ولا يفكرون في إصلاحه.
نحن بإنتظار تلك المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## جوهر ابواحمد (7 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي مشكله في كارتة جهاز تكييف كاريرn3
 (موتور الوحده الداخليه يعمل بصفه مستمره بمجرد توصيل الكهرباء للجهاز)
اريد معرفة العطل الموجود في الكارته وطريقة اصلاحه
افيدوني ولكم جزيل الشكر
اخيكم في الله 
جوهراحمد فني تكييف 
الاقصر


----------



## DJOUMI (9 مايو 2010)

نحن بانتظارك يا ابن العراق ; اريد كيفية تركيب الكارت


----------



## DJOUMI (9 مايو 2010)

_الى كل مشترك هل يمكن افادتي بكيفية تركيب الكارت _


----------



## ابو عراق المهندس (23 يونيو 2010)

عندي سبلت يؤشر e6 ولا اعرف انظف المواسير


----------



## almisane (22 يوليو 2010)

*شكراً*

السلام عليكم 
اني عندي سبلت سامسونك وهو عاطل بسبب الكرت 
ارجو ا ان تفيدوني


----------



## almisane (22 يوليو 2010)

شكراً 
شكراً
شكراً
شكراً
شكراً
شكراً
شكراً
شكراً
شكراً


----------



## almisane (22 يوليو 2010)

الله يحفظك ويوفقك لفعل الخير


----------



## almisane (22 يوليو 2010)

اللَّهُمَّ *إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ إيمَاناً يُبَاشِرُ قَلْبِي، وَيَقِيناً صَادِقاً، حَتَّى أَعْلَمَ أَنَّهُ لاَ يُصِيبُنِي إِلاَّ مَا كَتَبْتَ لِي، وَأَنَّ مَا أَصَابَنِي لَمْ يَكُنْ ليُخطِئَنِي، وَمَا أَخْطَأَنِي لَمْ يَكُنْ لِيُصِيبَنِي. اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ الأَوَّلُ فَلَيْسَ قَبْلَكَ شَيْءٌ، وَأنْتَ الآخِرُ فَلَيْسَ بَعْدَكَ شَيْءٌ، وَأَنْتَ الظَّاهِرُ فَلَيْسَ فَوْقَكَ شَيْءٌ، وَأنْتَ الْبَاطِنُ فَلَيْسَ دُونَكَ شَيْءٌ، إقْضِ عَنِّي الدَّيْنَ، وَاغنِنِي مِنَ الْفَقَرِ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي عَائِذٌ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا أَعْطَيْتَنِي، وَمِنْ شَرِّ مَا مَنَعْتَنِي. اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ أَوْسَعَ رِزْقِي عِنْدَ كِبَرِ سِنِّي، وَانْقِطَاعِ عُمُرِي. اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ لَمْ أَكُنْ أَهْلاً لأَنْ أَبْلُغَ رَحْمَتَكَ، فَإِنَّ رَحْمَتَكَ أَهْلٌ لأَنْ تَبَلُغَنِي، لأَنَّهَا وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، فَارْحَمْنِي رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ تُغْنِنِي بِهَا عَمَّنْ سِوَاكَ.*


----------



## almisane (22 يوليو 2010)

اللَّهُمَّ *إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ إيمَاناً يُبَاشِرُ قَلْبِي، وَيَقِيناً صَادِقاً، حَتَّى أَعْلَمَ أَنَّهُ لاَ يُصِيبُنِي إِلاَّ مَا كَتَبْتَ لِي، وَأَنَّ مَا أَصَابَنِي لَمْ يَكُنْ ليُخطِئَنِي، وَمَا أَخْطَأَنِي لَمْ يَكُنْ لِيُصِيبَنِي. اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ الأَوَّلُ فَلَيْسَ قَبْلَكَ شَيْءٌ، وَأنْتَ الآخِرُ فَلَيْسَ بَعْدَكَ شَيْءٌ، وَأَنْتَ الظَّاهِرُ فَلَيْسَ فَوْقَكَ شَيْءٌ، وَأنْتَ الْبَاطِنُ فَلَيْسَ دُونَكَ شَيْءٌ، إقْضِ عَنِّي الدَّيْنَ، وَاغنِنِي مِنَ الْفَقَرِ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي عَائِذٌ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا أَعْطَيْتَنِي، وَمِنْ شَرِّ مَا مَنَعْتَنِي. اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ أَوْسَعَ رِزْقِي عِنْدَ كِبَرِ سِنِّي، وَانْقِطَاعِ عُمُرِي. اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ لَمْ أَكُنْ أَهْلاً لأَنْ أَبْلُغَ رَحْمَتَكَ، فَإِنَّ رَحْمَتَكَ أَهْلٌ لأَنْ تَبَلُغَنِي، لأَنَّهَا وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، فَارْحَمْنِي رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ تُغْنِنِي بِهَا عَمَّنْ سِوَاكَ.اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ إيمَاناً يُبَاشِرُ قَلْبِي، وَيَقِيناً صَادِقاً، حَتَّى أَعْلَمَ أَنَّهُ لاَ يُصِيبُنِي إِلاَّ مَا كَتَبْتَ لِي، وَأَنَّ مَا أَصَابَنِي لَمْ يَكُنْ ليُخطِئَنِي، وَمَا أَخْطَأَنِي لَمْ يَكُنْ لِيُصِيبَنِي. اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ الأَوَّلُ فَلَيْسَ قَبْلَكَ شَيْءٌ، وَأنْتَ الآخِرُ فَلَيْسَ بَعْدَكَ شَيْءٌ، وَأَنْتَ الظَّاهِرُ فَلَيْسَ فَوْقَكَ شَيْءٌ، وَأنْتَ الْبَاطِنُ فَلَيْسَ دُونَكَ شَيْءٌ، إقْضِ عَنِّي الدَّيْنَ، وَاغنِنِي مِنَ الْفَقَرِ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي عَائِذٌ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا أَعْطَيْتَنِي، وَمِنْ شَرِّ مَا مَنَعْتَنِي. اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ أَوْسَعَ رِزْقِي عِنْدَ كِبَرِ سِنِّي، وَانْقِطَاعِ عُمُرِي. اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ لَمْ أَكُنْ أَهْلاً لأَنْ أَبْلُغَ رَحْمَتَكَ، فَإِنَّ رَحْمَتَكَ أَهْلٌ لأَنْ تَبَلُغَنِي، لأَنَّهَا وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، فَارْحَمْنِي رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ تُغْنِنِي بِهَا عَمَّنْ سِوَاكَ.*


----------



## almisane (22 يوليو 2010)

اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ أَوْسَعَ رِزْقِي عِنْدَ كِبَرِ سِنِّي،


----------



## almisane (22 يوليو 2010)

اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ لَمْ أَكُنْ أَهْلاً لأَنْ أَبْلُغَ رَحْمَتَكَ، فَإِنَّ رَحْمَتَكَ أَهْلٌ لأَنْ تَبَلُغَنِي، لأَنَّهَا وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، فَارْحَمْنِي رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ تُغْنِنِي بِهَا عَمَّنْ سِوَاكَ.


----------



## almisane (22 يوليو 2010)

اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ لَمْ أَكُنْ أَهْلاً لأَنْ أَبْلُغَ رَحْمَتَكَ، فَإِنَّ رَحْمَتَكَ أَهْلٌ لأَنْ تَبَلُغَنِي، لأَنَّهَا وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، فَارْحَمْنِي رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ تُغْنِنِي بِهَا عَمَّنْ سِوَاكَ


----------



## almisane (23 يوليو 2010)

شكراً ارجو التواصل


----------



## almisane (23 يوليو 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق
المبين،لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين،لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب
آبائنا الأولين،سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين،لا إله إلا الله
وحده لا شريك له،له الملك وله الحمد يُحيي ويُميت وهو حي لا يموت،
بيده الخير وإليه المصير، وهو على كل شيء قدير.لا إله إلا الله
إقراراً بربوبيته،سبحان الله خضوعاً لعظمته،اللهمَّ يا نور
السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار السماوات والأرض، يا
ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض، يا مالك
السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم السماوات والأرض، يا
قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة اللهمَّ إني أسألك، أن
لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،
*


----------



## salar_ahmed82 (30 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## الحربي وجدي (13 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سعد كاريير (20 يونيو 2011)

*اخى الحبيب افحص رالية السرعات اللى فى الكارتة الخاص بموتور الفانة الداخلية ممكن يكون معلق اخبط علية خبط بسيط ممكن يفك التعليقة من الرالية او استبدالة بجديد *


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (21 يونيو 2011)

_الاخوه المهندسين لدي عطل في اللوحه تبع مكييف lgالمشكله عدهم اثنين اتحكم فيهم بواصطه (ريموت واحد)لاكن احدهم يعمل بواصطه الريموت من بعد اما الاخركي يعمل برغم نفس الريموت لاكن يجب ان اقترب جدا من المكييف لييعمل بدرجه المسافه يجب ان اقرب منه حوالي اقل من نصف متر ارجوتوضيح السبب؟ كذالك كيف اعرف افحص اعطال اللوحه في المكييف لاعرف العطل قبل الذهاب الى مهندس الالكترنك ؟كذالك لي اقتتراح بصيط ياريت لو نصور اللوحه وبعض القطع نكتب اسمها مع الصوره كي نعرف اسمها وشكلها لمن تشرحو لينا العطل حتي نعرف القطعه الي بتشرحوشكلها عامل كيف من بين بعض الصورالخاصه في اللوحه وجزاكم الله خير_​


----------



## حادي الضعن (18 مايو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## majdi.alori (28 مايو 2014)

اخى العزيز ابن عوف تفحص بطاريات الريموت كونتروال بالاول ثانيا قم بتنظيف زجاجة التى امام الريموت ..... اخوانى عمل الكروت باجهزة التكييف بحاجة فقط الى معرفة خط الكهرباء الداخل ومعرفة خط الكهرباء الذى يتم عن طريقه اعطاء الامر الى الوحدة الخارجية للعمل وبالنسبة للمروحة الداخلية يوجد على كل كرت ثلاث ريليهات لثلاث سرعات الخاصة بالمروحة تستطيع تفحص اى ريلية عن طريق الكويل وهل يخرج امر ام لا


----------



## عباقرة التكييف (20 يوليو 2016)

اوسكار العراق قال:


> من لديه عطل في كارت السبلت وخصوصا السبلت الدجيتل ذو الشاشة الرقمية وان اشاء الله الاجابة ستكون من فضل الله لكم



مشكورر


----------

